# Starting out



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

So what would I need to start making soap, how much time and money, just to get things rolling?


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

You really can start on a shoestring. Check the recipe thread for the WalMart recipe for a place to start. The only *special* equipment is a decent scale. Everything else can be picked up at a thrift store, stolen from your kitchen odds & ends that you don't use anymore, etc. Molds can be as simple as a cardboard box lined with freezer paper. 

Once you've made a few batches and feel it's something you want to pursue further then you can compile a list and start working on it, acquiring tools as you are able. Decide what kind of bars you want to make, size and weight, then you can decide on molds. I think it's better to come at it with this approach versus buying everything up front that someone suggests only to find out you'd rather use this something different etc.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

Or later when you decide soapmaking is not what you thought it would be, you are left with a bunch of stuff. 
That said, fragrance oil purchasing can be addictive. I can never quit making soap because I could never use up all of my FO's in this lifetime as it is.

I use a plastic bucket that Purina Milk replacer comes in to mix my lye and milk in. I use a stock pot I already owned to melt my oils in. My first mold was a plastic drawer divider. 

Wal-Mart even has a decent pretty cheap digital scale but it is battery operated so work quickly.


----------



## Fiberaddict (Jun 4, 2009)

My first batch cost...maybe $15. Olive Oil, Veggie Oil, and Coconut Oil, plus the goat's milk and lye. I used a $1 plastic pitcher, and I had a bowl and a stick blender. I used a shoebox as a mold, and I had a digital postage scale for my dyeing experiments.

It *is* addictive, so be forewarned! :lol


----------



## Tallabred (Jun 12, 2008)

I ordered molds that never got here so I went to Wally World and got the commercial 9x13 baking pan with straight sides and line it with freezer paper - use 55 oz of oil to make 16 bars. I made goat milk soap for my first try - got my lye at Ace Hardware. I LOVE MAKING SOAP!


----------



## cybercat (Nov 26, 2008)

On the cheap this is how I started and still do. Lard and coconut oil from walmart and safflower also. Plus bought their digital scale it only goes to 5 pounds which is enough for small batches. I already had a plastic pitcher and plastic spoon. Used a big SS bowl I had to mix in. Oh forgot got stick blender at walmart too. For molds I saved my pringles cans and crystal light containers. They make nice round fit in hand soap. I bought lye at Lowes. So far with one container of lye I have made 3 1.5 batches and have enough for many more. It is just 2 of use so 1.5 last us well over 4 months in soap. Using the 3 based oil formula I made up it comes out so cheap. To this formula I am now adding things to learn more like salt and herbs and EO's. Everything will change the soap some how. That is why we are always learning.


----------

